# Breitling LUME???



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Hello All.

I have been looking at the following Breitling models: Steelfish, Seawolf and Superavenger II. I've been reading that the lume sucks on Breitlings, and it seems not to matter what model you're talking about, and that's a deal-breaker with me. Gotta have the lume. Why should I pay $3K+ for a watch when I can't read the time at night?

So am I pretty much to assume that the lume on all Breitlings sucks?

Thanks for your feedback. A gratuitous pic has been posted.


----------



## fjcamry (Aug 13, 2012)

I have this same watch in your picture. I also own the Super Avenger I and used to wear the Steelfish. The only one that would fit your bill would be the Steelfish. It is very bright compared to the Avengers. But you have to view the Seawolf Avenger in the complete dark to see the hands and markers at all. Try under your blankets or pillow in the complete dark, that's the only time I need to see the time is when it's in my sleep and need to go back to sleep.

The new Avengers II might have bit more lume from the raised markers at 9,6,12 but that's stretching the lume already. I think it's Breitling that makes the application not to stand as bright like Ball watches do.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for you reply. I'm used to the lume on my Omega PO, which is fantastic. My Kobold LSD has BGW9, which does not glow like a torch but is nice to look at and holds its charge all night. Then there's the Panerai and the IWC Aquatimer 2000. Awesome lume on those. However, probably the best lume is on my Armidas. I have the A1 and A4. You could read a book from the lume on the A1. I don't need it that bright, but I need to see the time at night without using a flashlight. You've helped me narrow my search to the Steelfish, which I like the looks of, and there seem to be plenty for sale on the Bay right now. Thanks again for your input, and may the wind always be at your back.


----------



## Triton9 (Sep 30, 2011)

Who told you breitling lume sucks? I can bet they never own a breitling. Probably dead tritium lume on vintage breitling model. Breitling lume is as good as omega ones. I owned both PO and breitling colt. Buy with confidence. Breitling produce functional and quality watch.


----------



## Vlance (Apr 12, 2014)

Dude. Not sure where you heard Breitling lume sucks. That is Complete BS. I've owned a few Breitlings and while certainly some of the older ones aren't as bright, my old EVO was the brightest/longest lasting lumed watch I've ever owned. All the watches you suggested will have exceptional lume. Not to worry.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Sorry, guys, but I didn't say it. I'm just trying to get to the truth. There are a couple of threads on this forum in which Breitling owners say that the lume on their watches "sucks." I think I'll play it safe and go with the Steelfish, which I really like anyway. I'll find one of those threads and post the URL when I get back from din-din.


----------



## CaptRimmer (Dec 30, 2008)

Now you can read the time at night......and the date....and the countdown timer.....and the chronograph....and UTC......and a second time zone.......
Cheers,
Andy


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

What? No barometric pressure?


----------



## Pontoon78 (Feb 1, 2012)

Here's a pic of the lume on my Seawolf


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

Here is my Steelfish and as you can see it is not in the complete dark and it still glows.
If you like the other watches so much more, if I were you, I would just stick with them. Why waste your money on a watch you already thinks "sucks"?
Frank.



The second image is my Blackbird that is, to me, by far the best of my small group.



This is my B01 Chronomat and this is also in ambient light and the lime is still visible. 
To each his own, and I am not trying to talk you into anything as you are the one that needs to be happy with your purchase, but for my old eyes this is pretty good.
Again, Be safe, Frank.


----------



## matt93 (Dec 8, 2011)

Breitling lume sucks? Sounds like a troll to me. Step into an AD and try one for yourself. I've never had an issue with lume on mine.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks for sharing, Frank. You have tired old eyes, and I have one tired old eye. Four years ago my right eye suffered what's called ischemic optic neuropathy, which means the blood vessel feeding the optic nerve squeezed shut for 30 seconds due to low blood pressure, rendering me about 70% blind in that eye. No more trips to the shooting range. My right eye was my aiming eye.

I certainly don't think Breitling watches suck; otherwise, I wouldn't be asking about them. I was just trying to get info on which one has the best lume since I've read that others think the lume generally "sucks."

The Steelfish looks great to me, and the Blackbird seems off the charts, on a par with my Planet Ocean and Armida A1. You've helped me narrow my choices down. In fact I think I'll go with the Steelfish although I don't think Breitling makes them anymore. Well, so what! I like that watch, especially with the blue dial.

I don't need a chronograph, so that eliminates your last two for me. So I'll probably be going for the Steelfish.

Thank you and have a great Christmas. It's sneaking up on us faster than we think.


----------



## Robmks (Mar 17, 2006)

I'm big on lume. Hit my watches with an LED flashlight before bed. Doesn't have the super bright look that my Seiko divers have to start. But after awhile the Seiko dims down and is the same as the Avenger. Good all night long.

Bob


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

That's good to know and a nice shot too. I just sprung for a blue-dialed Steelfish in "pristine condition." Can't wait till it gets here.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

I routinely hold my Breitlings next to the bedside lamp before lights out and I check the time often during the night (that's quite often when insomnia is getting the better of me). The lume (Superluminova C3) remains bright enough all night long allowing for an accurate time check. I absolutely love the lume on those watches and IMO it is not only much more than adequate, it is beautiful. Just my .02 worth of course...
Best,
Ron


----------



## helderberg (Mar 4, 2007)

I have had mine for years and I think you will be very happy with your choice. Considering what you have listed as you other watches this will be a nice addition.
Let us know when you get it, Frank.


----------



## hansomegq67 (Jul 12, 2009)

The lume on all of the Breitlings I've owned/own are nice and bright. especially my Chronomats. Right up there with my Planet Oceans and Ploprof.
I read also on the dive watch forum here a while back, a member stated that the lume on Breitling(s) suck. 
The pre-owned, years old, one that he owned, he based that opinion on.
He got piled on every so often I recall, for being exposed as a fountain of misinformation.
I don't see him posting anymore..I heard he quit the hobby to become a shrimp boat captain.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Thanks to all of you for your valuable input. One certainly cannot argue with the pics you guys have posted, and I will post a few pics of my first Breitling when it arrives this week. One reason I am a lume fanatic is because I often experience insomnia. To make matters worse I a serious case of sleep apnea. I have always worn a watch to bed, and now I look at it in the dark more than ever, because I wake up more than ever. It's funny but I have no problem taking an afternoon nap. Anyway, knowing what time it is when I awaken in the middle of the night tells me if I should try to go back to sleep or surrender and get up. That's probably oversimplifying it a bit. But that's an entirely different topic, suitable for an insomnia forum. Thanks again to all of you.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

You can always send it to Ken Parks for a lume improvement that will light up the entire room, as another suggestion.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

That true, but the last time I sent him a watch, I didn't get it back for almost a year. I emailed him over and over and over and never got a response. So I posted something somewhere (I forget) that if you ever want to see your watch again, don't send it to you-know-who. About a week later I got it back. I'm guessing he wouldn't be too thrilled about my sending another watch out to him. He has done a total of five watches for me, and they are incredible after his magic touch. He's the best. I just hate waiting without hearing anything in the meantime.


----------



## Dienekes (Dec 22, 2012)

It's definitely watch to watch. My Breitlings never glowed as bright as my PO but then again much brighter than my Omega AT. The Fish will not disappoint, almost as bright as a PO.


----------



## HDDeuce06 (Nov 10, 2014)

Ok, I am a fairly new Breitling owner with SuperOcean 44 and I have to say the lume on it is not great by any stretch of the imagination. It's good if you shine a flashlight on it for a few minutes and then I get maybe 20 minutes of glow (if even that long). Regular daylight and indoor light and barely glows.

I actually didn't give it much thought until I read this post and when I think about the fact its a dive watch the lume is even more disappointing. My old Citizen dive watch lights up my watch box after a few seconds of being exposed to light.

BUT.. that being said if Lume was a priority I would have bought my 3rd choice watch a Ball Hydrocarbon Engineer


EDIT: I also be the first to admit my 48yo eyes certainly aren't what they used to be....


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

I just bought a Seawolf and the lume on that is acceptable. It will last into the night but is kind of faint. I charged it under a full-spectrum lamp for about an hour, and if I had done that with my Chopard, PO or Aquatime 2000, it would have lit up the room. I may send this one out to get relumed since it's a watch I really like.

I have a Superavenger with black dial, one of the new ones, and it's currently in Greece getting relumed by "the Relumer." I can't wait to get it back and see the difference.

BTW: I have 65 yo eyes and only one of them is working, but I can still read, drive and see good lume at night;-)


----------



## Brettg (Aug 14, 2012)

The lume on my Superocean Abyss is fantatstic. I'm not a big fan of Breitling's watches, but their build quality, finish and lume are second to none. As good as my son's Omega or my Marathon GSAR with tritium inserts.


----------



## ChristopherWilliam (Feb 6, 2011)

I have a 2007 Ti Seawolf and the lume is, well, meh:/ Nothing special compared to my Omega's, but then again I am able to tell the time in the middle of the night if I need to. Fades kind of quick from full charge, but it does hold a slight charge throughout the night.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

ChristopherWilliam said:


> I have a 2007 Ti Seawolf and the lume is, well, meh:/ Nothing special compared to my Omega's, but then again I am able to tell the time in the middle of the night if I need to. Fades kind of quick from full charge, but it does hold a slight charge throughout the night.


My new seawolf is "well, meh" too, but I can still see the dial late into the night. Still I'll probably have it relumed. There is a little scratch on the AR too. My SA is in Greece right now getting relumed. The lume on that one was disastrous. Might as well not even bother putting lume on it.


----------



## omegaor (Feb 12, 2010)

If you had gotten an avenger seawolf II with baton markers, lume would have been much better as all baton markers are lumed.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

omegaor said:


> If you had gotten an avenger seawolf II with baton markers, lume would have been much better as all baton markers are lumed.


That's what I got, with a blue dial. There's a pic of it upstairs. The lume is okay, but I've been spoiled by my Planet Ocean, Kobold LSD, Armida Q1 and a few others.


----------



## omegaor (Feb 12, 2010)

No, you didn't get a Seawolf Avenger 2. All the baton markers on the seawolf 2 are lumed. You have the previous production model. Note on yours that only the baton markers at 6,9 and 12 are lumed. New model with batons is brighter, imo a match for the Omega POs.


----------



## referee (Apr 11, 2011)

lume photo of my avenger ii seawolf ... i think its great


Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


----------



## omegaor (Feb 12, 2010)

*/*

/


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

referee said:


> lume photo of my avenger ii seawolf ... i think its great
> 
> 
> Στάλθηκε από το GT-I9300 μου χρησιμοποιώντας Tapatalk


Are you sure? Mine has hour markers behind every baton. I just held it up to the full-spectrum light on my desk, and the lume looks just like yours. The baton markers are metallic. However, at the edge near the chapter ring are little dots of lume that glow in the dark. Bigger lumed markers are at 6, 9 and 12.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

Oops! My mistake. I thought the lume posting was yours. If you have time, can you post a picture of yours all lumed up? I'd like to compare it to mine. Thanks.


----------



## CrispinRobles (Jul 5, 2013)

omegaor said:


> No, you didn't get a Seawolf Avenger 2. All the baton markers on the seawolf 2 are lumed. You have the previous production model. Note on yours that only the baton markers at 6,9 and 12 are lumed. New model with batons is brighter, imo a match for the Omega POs.


Yes, you're right. I found a pic of the Seawolf Avenger II and, as you note, the baton markers are indeed lumed. Not only that, but it appears that the hands are a little wider and the second hand is ornamented differently. That would help immensely. I guess Breitling had their ear to the wall and decided to do something about lume complaints. But now I hate myself for getting the previous model.:-( Not really. I still can't take it off my wrist.


----------



## omegaor (Feb 12, 2010)

Not as much lume, but still a great watch


----------



## Polyurethane (Jul 21, 2014)

I agree with your opinion, lume is so poor. Anyway, quality is higher than others.

Arabic numbers are amazing but they haven't lume.


















Lume is poor altough I think is enough... Definitely, there are better lumes in other brands.


----------



## aksingh (Jul 16, 2011)

Lume on my steelfish is very strong.


----------



## spowell (Oct 4, 2012)

New SuperOcean II 42


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

From our "Articles" section above this main Breitling forum... *LINK:* https://www.watchuseek.com/f39/superluminova-great-article-pdf-format-166336.html
Best,
Ron


----------



## gsteve (Sep 25, 2007)

All these lume pics are wonderful , but anyone can take a pic of a charged lume. I find my B watches average in lume quality.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

gsteve said:


> All these lume pics are wonderful , but anyone can take a pic of a charged lume. I find my B watches average in lume quality.


I find my B watches well above average in lume quality. And what would be the point of taking a lume pic without the lume being charged?


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I find my B watches well above average in lume quality. And what would be the point of taking a lume pic without the lume being charged?


And just to illustrate both assertions...


----------



## Matt68uk (Nov 13, 2012)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I find my B watches well above average in lume quality. And what would be the point of taking a lume pic without the lume being charged?


Agree, finding the Lume on my Chronomat 44 well above par! 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piloto (Jan 1, 2012)




----------



## NathanielGoodtimes (Jul 22, 2014)

I LOVE my breitling, bit honestly I have never been i.oressed with its lume. That being said I generally wear french cuffs so it's debatable how much sin light it gets when I wear it.


----------



## gsteve (Sep 25, 2007)

O2AFAC67 said:


> I find my B watches well above average in lume quality. And what would be the point of taking a lume pic without the lume being charged?


because every watch from 100 bucks to 10,000 bucks has great lame when fresh. Lets see it after 8 hours , thats what counts.


----------



## O2AFAC67 (Feb 8, 2006)

gsteve said:


> because every watch from 100 bucks to 10,000 bucks has great lame when fresh. Lets see it after 8 hours , thats what counts.


And that's exactly how the lume on my B's perform. Hold any of them up to the bedside lamp bulb at 10:00 p.m. and they're still quite legible at 6:00 a.m. I especially enjoy the Roman indices and hands on the Crosswind and the sticks on the Evo but the B-1 is really exceptional. Of course if I forget to charge the lume on the Bomber I've always got the NVG compatible backlight on the digitals. They all pass the 8 hour test easily and that's what counts.


----------

